# Question for Honda.



## highdesignfool (Jan 23, 2017)

I'm looking at the HSS928ATD because the 13 hp machine is too big for my area. Why in the crap doesn't the HSS928ATD have the hour meter, the auger protection system, and the two stage chute? I mean if you pay the extra$$ for the electric start ( just like on the 1332), why don't you get the extra goodies on the 928?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

Is 4" of width really going to make that much of a difference physically for your area? A 1332 most definitely will be a much better performer.


----------



## highdesignfool (Jan 23, 2017)

I guess I just like the over all size of the 928 better. My shed is chuck full of motorcycles and about ten other small engine machines and the 1332 would eat too much valuable space. I would LOVE the power though! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jae0 (Jan 6, 2017)

In Canada the HSS928 does (on the electric start version); its only the 724 that lacks the hour meter and auger protection features. I believe all our HSS electric start models have the double articulated chute. It'll likely trickle to the US market soon if I were to guess.


----------



## Florin (Jan 23, 2017)

In our area I know that the 9 HSS Honda series with electric start , for my country the model is 970 not 928 , and has hour meter and auger protections !


----------



## Jae0 (Jan 6, 2017)

Florin said:


> In our area I know that the 9 HSS Honda series with electric start , for my country the model is 970 not 928 , and has hour meter and auger protections !




970 = 9 hp, 70 cm clearing width perhaps? We Canadians are also a metric people (for the igloos and dog sleds of course), so the imperial/metric conventions Honda uses are likely based on US (North American markets)/everyone else.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Get the 1332, youll be happy that you did, the added width means less time clearing snow. The whole chassis is pretty much the same beside the added 2" on either side of the bucket.


----------



## Florin (Jan 23, 2017)

Jae0 said:


> 970 = 9 hp, 70 cm clearing width perhaps? We Canadians are also a metric people (for the igloos and dog sleds of course), so the imperial/metric conventions Honda uses are likely based on US (North American markets)/everyone else.


HONDA GX 270 8,6 hp/6kw appear 
710 mm bucket = 27.9527559 inches


----------



## highdesignfool (Jan 23, 2017)

Jae0 said:


> In Canada the HSS928 does (on the electric start version); its only the 724 that lacks the hour meter and auger protection features. It'll likely trickle to the US market soon if I were to guess.




That's interesting. I would think they are all built in the same place with the same specs, but I guess not. Where are the Canadian models built?


----------



## Jae0 (Jan 6, 2017)

highdesignfool said:


> That's interesting. I would think they are all built in the same place with the same specs, but I guess not. Where are the Canadian models built?




I'm not sure where they are built, I'm sure someone else on here could chime in on that. [email protected] chimed in on an older post stating that all 2-stage Honda snow blowers are made in Japan. 

It seems that when it comes to snow blowers, Canadians actually get a bit more attention than the US; more snow I suppose. We've had electronic chute controls available from Honda for years, we get Yamaha snow blowers, etc. With pretty much every other product category, Canada seems to be seen as a second tier market.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

highdesignfool said:


> That's interesting. I would think they are all built in the same place with the same specs, but I guess not. Where are the Canadian models built?


All new generation HSS are built in US except for the engine that comes from Thailand. But some models have a few variants for the US market vs the rest of the World. Why....? I do not know. But it had been that way for years. US honda HS never had 12v electric start, electric chute controls and gas shock tilt control on track machines while Canadian models had them for several years.


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

Any American complaining that Canada gets it better needs to consider this: 

My 1332 without electric start cost me $5400 cdn tax in. The same one in the US can be had for about $1500 cdn less after currency exchange. 

We get a few more bells and whistles because we pay for it. I guess Honda America feels that because the added feature would add costs, that wouldn't be of benefit in the American market. $$$ is what it's all about. But I'll trade our machines and prices for your machines and price any day!!


----------



## kirky2126 (Feb 27, 2016)

My hss 724 ACTD with taxes and 5 year warranty was 4500 can


----------



## highdesignfool (Jan 23, 2017)

Florin said:


> In our area I know that the 9 HSS Honda series with electric start , for my country the model is 970 not 928 , and has hour meter and auger protections !




Canada?


----------



## Florin (Jan 23, 2017)

highdesignfool said:


> Canada?


Romania , Europe !


----------



## highdesignfool (Jan 23, 2017)

Jae0 said:


> In Canada the HSS928 does (on the electric start version); its only the 724 that lacks the hour meter and auger protection features. I believe all our HSS electric start models have the double articulated chute. It'll likely trickle to the US market soon if I were to guess.




I just looked on the Canadian Honda power equipment website and you're right about the 928 having those extra features.


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

OP, ever think about importing a Yamaha 1028 from Canada? That'll give you everything the Canadian Honda 928 will and then some!

They are on sale now for $2966 usd(after currency exchange), then you'd have to pay taxes and whatever it would cost you to have it delivered as well. Just a thought. Awesome machine.
http://yamaha-motor.ca/products/details-build-price.php?model=4440&group=SB&catId=92


----------



## Kjf71 (Dec 11, 2016)

I just picked up a brand new Honda 928 aat track non electric start double chute $2500 usd. Now just need some snow to give a good test . I also put on skid figuring that if the auger is not hitting the payment the sheer bolts won't break. I have had several different types of snowblowers , never broke one yet .


----------



## Jae0 (Jan 6, 2017)

highdesignfool said:


> I just looked on the Canadian Honda power equipment website and you're right about the 928 having those extra features.




You didn't trust me, a random stranger on the internet?!?! 

It is strange that Honda seems to neuter the features on their US-market machines, but if history is any guide, those features will end up on US machines at some point.


----------



## Norsky48 (Jan 28, 2017)

I have a question for the Honda Rep; Why is it that Honda does not offer heated hand grips on their snow blowers? Or are they available in the aftermarket arena? Thanks for your understanding.


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

Norsky48 said:


> I have a question for the Honda Rep; Why is it that Honda does not offer heated hand grips on their snow blowers? Or are they available in the aftermarket arena? Thanks for your understanding.


I always thought they were a tad gimmicky. I tend to wear insulated gloves when snowblowing, would heated hand grips heat enough to even penetrate thickly insulated winter gloves anyway?


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Marlow said:


> I always thought they were a tad gimmicky. I tend to wear insulated gloves when snowblowing, would heated hand grips heat enough to even penetrate thickly insulated winter gloves anyway?


Well insulated gloves will also insulate your hands from the heat, as well as he cold.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

Jae0 said:


> You didn't trust me, a random stranger on the internet?!?!
> 
> It is strange that Honda seems to neuter the features on their US-market machines, but if history is any guide, those features will end up on US machines at some point.


To me the reason Honda put the electric chute and starter on the Canadian models first was to test them in the colder climate to analyse the performance in a smaller market before introducing these units to the larger US market. My opinion only.


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

RIT333 said:


> Well insulated gloves will also insulate your hands from the heat, as well as he cold.


Exactly, I guess heated handles just appeal to those who like snowblowing gloveless!


----------



## Tomatillo (Nov 11, 2016)

+1. I agree completely. The 928 is a great machine. Honda's best seller. However, watching this after minute 4:00 convinced me to get the 1332, for my purposes. I doubt you'll regret the extra power, and the 2" on either side isn't likely to be a deal killer for you, for most areas, is it?








Marlow said:


> Is 4" of width really going to make that much of a difference physically for your area? A 1332 most definitely will be a much better performer.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Norsky48 said:


> I have a question for the Honda Rep; Why is it that Honda does not offer heated hand grips on their snow blowers? Or are they available in the aftermarket arena? Thanks for your understanding.


Cost vs. Sales...how many more HSS units would Honda sell if they offered an accessory heated grip? A larger coil to power them would need to be installed on ALL units even though only a fraction would actually buy the grips. This larger coil would add significant cost, and the benefit (to power grips) would be very limited.


----------



## Tomatillo (Nov 11, 2016)

*Yamahuggers ...*

_Fargin Yamahuggers_ ... I say you can have em. Sure as h*ll don't seem the cat's pajamas as some claim ...


Go ahead and compare your Honda 13 horsepower to theirs!


Here's the _seemingly_ fabulous Yamaha 1332 we hear in the woulda shoulda. I say you shoulda! Go ahead!




















Yamaha Motor Canada :: Products :: Snowblowers :: Snowblowers :: YT1332ED


----------



## Jae0 (Jan 6, 2017)

Tomatillo said:


> _Fargin Yamahuggers_ ... I say you can have em. Sure as h*ll don't seem the cat's pajamas as some claim ...
> 
> 
> Go ahead and compare your Honda 13 horsepower to theirs!
> ...




Auger being larger than the bucket is actually also a feature of Honda's most powerful hybrid machine here in Canada. $8,500 CAD MSRP. That being said, I ain't no stinkin' Yamahugger; I've got a shiny new 928. 

http://powerequipment.honda.ca/snowblowers/dual-stage/Hsm1336ikc_hybrid


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Tomatillo said:


> _Fargin Yamahuggers_ ... I say you can have em. Sure as h*ll don't seem the cat's pajamas as some claim ...!


Oh oh, Tom will be responsible for releasing the scorn of iGthor, the protector of the venerable (rightfully so, rightfully earned) Yamaha snowblower!

3, 2, 1...


----------



## Tomatillo (Nov 11, 2016)

Congrats on the 928! My point is not to denigrate another brand, but to stem the perpetuation that somehow the Yamaha didn't have the chute collar design, which I've shown it does, and you can't even get a 13 hp in the same configuration most of us want and use. 


In other words to stop the b*tching that Honda bad, Yamaha would have been better.


There were complaints on here that the Honda HSS1332 augers stick out a but farther than the housing. Give me a break - in the Yamaha line, apparently you can't even get a 13 horsepower without going to the different breed that you reference is also offered by Honda, albeit not in the same class and design. In other words, you can't even get a Yamaha 13 without switching to that awkward dog eater, asphalt chewer, house muncher style that many on here would complain about right out of the gate.




Jae0 said:


> Auger being larger than the bucket is actually also a feature of Honda's most powerful hybrid machine here in Canada. $8,500 CAD MSRP. That being said, I ain't no stinkin' Yamahugger; I've got a shiny new 928.
> 
> Honda Canada


----------



## Tomatillo (Nov 11, 2016)

No beef with anyone who has one and hugs or smooches it. No problem. Problem I have is with those lamenting their Hondas over a should have Yamaha. Show me a 13 HP. Then show me one that doesn't exhaust toward the operator. Then show me one that has side skids. Then show me one that doesn't have augers way out in front. Then show me one that doesn't have a plastic collar in the same area that some are complaining about Honda's metal one. When that plastic pup jams from ice, how well will that plastic hold up to tools used to clear it. And on.


Maybe Yamaha won't sell to the states because it doesn't want whiney complainers who b*tch when trying to blow slush.




jrom said:


> Oh oh, Tom will be responsible for releasing the scorn of iGthor, the protector of the venerable (rightfully so, rightfully earned) Yamaha snowblower!
> 
> 3, 2, 1...


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

Tomatillo said:


> +1. I agree completely. The 928 is a great machine. Honda's best seller. However, watching this after minute 4:00 convinced me to get the 1332, for my purposes. I doubt you'll regret the extra power, and the 2" on either side isn't likely to be a deal killer for you, for most areas, is it?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14inIdqNL60


Exact same blower I have, 2014 928, no complaints , and none from my previous Honda 928s last year with out battery, remote chute ect, I buy and sell 10-15 a year, mine the one like in the video I had sold but when I picked it up I decided to sell my base model 928 and keep this one, too good of a deal off a buddy, she had 6 hours on it,,now has 70, basically got it for half the cost of new,could have made a nice bit of cash selling it but was a rare find, I do them all up when I keep them or before I sell them ,just a hobby,, with bucket extensions, driftcutter bars. few led lights, adjust the lever cable for forward and reverse to the top slot ,it makes them 3 times faster in reverse,also adjust the throttle cable for more rpms,,or governor,,, never had any complaints on any,, no slow speeds,never any chute clogging,wet or dry,its just the beast of the machines ,throws the snow as in a few of my videos you may have seen,sometimes 70 feet or more,compared to some of the newer style 2015-2016's people are having some troubles with,,, few pics of my 2004 and my 2014


----------



## Tomatillo (Nov 11, 2016)

Pics look great, Chaulky! Do you have links to a couple of those vids? I haven't seen them. Also, would you PM me on those speed and RPM related mods? I'd just like to keep them on file in case I run into problems and want to pep it up a bit.

Many thanks!



chaulky45 said:


> adjust the lever cable for forward and reverse to the top slot ,it makes them 3 times faster in reverse,also adjust the throttle cable for more rpms,,or governor,,, never had any complaints on any,, no slow speeds,never any chute clogging,wet or dry,


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Tomatillo said:


> No beef with anyone who has one and hugs or smooches it. No problem. Problem I have is with those lamenting their Hondas over a should have Yamaha....


I hear ya Tom, just having a bit of fun.



Tomatillo said:


> ...should have Yamaha....


Or every other brand known to man...kind. opcorn:


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Tomatillo said:


> Pics look great, Chaulky! ...Also, would you PM me on those speed and RPM related mods? I'd just like to keep them on file in case I run into problems and want to pep it up a bit...Many thanks!


It is cool what Chaulky has done, but for a heads-up the cable-end change mod does not work on the US built HSS blowers. There isn't a second slot for the cable fitting/end (for faster reverse). It may take a little while before we start seeing cool mods on our machines.

FWIW, my dealer told me that some 1332 transmissions are being replaced by Honda...no reservoir installs yet...bleeding first, if it doesn't work, new tranny.


----------



## Tomatillo (Nov 11, 2016)

It's one of the very sensible rules of the road here, so I should tread lightly. I thought I'd be safe on a "Question for Honda" thread. I figure a Yamahugger here would be trollin' for trouble anyway. In which case, I'm no shrinking violet .... 


Seems Honda takes it on the chin regularly of late, with buyer's remorse and deference to Yamaha, so I thought I'd see what was so special. The grass is always greener. I nearly doubled over when I saw no real 13 HP equivalent and a relatively flimsy plastic chute collar, etc.


It was too much irony not to post it.


Thanks Joe! I enjoyed the comedic rib.




jrom said:


> I hear ya Tom, just having a bit of fun.
> 
> Or every other brand known to man...kind. opcorn:


----------



## Tomatillo (Nov 11, 2016)

That's a pretty awesome fix. A new trans. A pain to bring it in and all, but one can't ask for better accountability.


I appreciate the heads up on the Canadian mods not applying here.




jrom said:


> It is cool what Chaulky has done, but for a heads-up the cable-end change mod does not work on the US built HSS blowers. There isn't a second slot for the cable fitting/end (for faster reverse). It may take a little while before we start seeing cool mods on our machines.
> 
> FWIW, my dealer told me that some 1332 transmissions are being replaced by Honda...no reservoir installs yet...bleeding first, if it doesn't work, new tranny.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Just to clear up a bit:

All current Honda *2-stage* machines sold in the USA, Canada, most European locations, and Japan use the "HSS" name, and are built at Honda's plant in Swepsonville, North Carolina (HSS724, HSS928, HSS1332). The GX engines for these machines are made at Honda's massive engine plant in Thailand. The one model/exception to this is the HS1336i 'Hybrid' track model, which is made in Japan. 

Slightly older (prior to 2014) 2-stage machines were made at Honda's plant in Japan, with GX engines imported from Thailand. If you go further back, about 2002 or so, even the engines were made in Japan too. (HS50, HS55, HS70, HS80HS622, HS624, HS724, HS828, HS928, HS1132, HS1332) 

All current Honda *single-stage* machines are totally manufactured at the Swepsonville plant, and that includes the GC engines, which are cast, machined, and assembled at that location. This includes all current HS720 models (3 versions) and late model HS520 machines (2 versions). All single-stage machines prior to the HS520 were made in Japan (HS35, HS521, HS522, HS621) and most had GX OHV engines, one exception was the HS35, which had a 150cc flathead engine. 

For the most part, the core machine is the same, as are the performance specs, tons-per-hour, fuel tank capacity, etc. Each country/distributor has the option to add/subtract specific features to fit their market and sales goals. American Honda elected to only fit the Auger Protection System to the top HSS model, while Honda Canada elected to fit it to other HSS models. It boils down to what the sales and marketing teams think the best mix will be, and still make the price and profit points. 

Finally, the vast majority of small gas Honda engines are made for third party firms who fit the engines to non-Honda equipment. Think log splitters, non-Honda lawn mowers, go-karts, pressure washers, etc. The exception is Honda snow engines...these are only made for installation on Honda snow blowers.


----------



## Norsky48 (Jan 28, 2017)

Thanks Robert. However, these machines are not made for use in Miami. It's going to be cold outside when they are in use. Now I am very happy with my HSS928AAT, but would have gladly paid a bit more to have one with heated grips.


----------



## Tomatillo (Nov 11, 2016)

Norsky, I may be wrong, but I think others are right about the heated grip gimmickry.


Case in point: Have you tried your car/truck heated steering wheel with thick gloves on?


If you use your machine without gloves, regardless of heated grips, I'm guessing your hands are going to get cold and wet from the blowback and wind. I'm betting that after a few uses, the whole heated grip thing is teets on a bull. You'll want your hands in thick gloves, and with them on you won't be feeling the heat, and then maybe only a little only on the palms.


Think about the heat having to traverse the blasted auger and drive levers, then your thick gloves, while you press them tight to get some warmth on the palms.


Maybe we'd be just as good with some of these:






 









Norsky48 said:


> Thanks Robert. However, these machines are not made for use in Miami. It's going to be cold outside when they are in use. Now I am very happy with my HSS928AAT, but would have gladly paid a bit more to have one with heated grips.


----------



## highlight (Jan 23, 2017)

I'm in Canada and just purchased a new Hs928..its made in the US. I have the manual start model though so it has no hour meter. I'm wondering if that auger protection system in the electric start model is more trouble then its worth? I have to go through some pretty icy frozen road side snow banks and Im wondering if it will keep tripping? On my older HS928 I rarely broke the shear bolts.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

highlight said:


> ...I'm wondering if that auger protection system in the electric start model is more trouble then its worth? I have to go through some pretty icy frozen road side snow banks and Im wondering if it will keep tripping? On my older HS928 I rarely broke the shear bolts.


Gone through 1.5 winters so far, the APS is...awesome...ice balls, ice chunks, frozen wood chips...so far so good.

Haven't churned any: Frozen; dogs, cats, badgers, wild turkeys, newspapers, logging chains, chunks of concrete, logs or large sticks. :redface:


----------



## Tomatillo (Nov 11, 2016)

Yes, Joe, but I'm wondering -- were there any marmots? :icon_smile_tongue: 




jrom said:


> Haven't churned any: Frozen; dogs, cats, badgers, wild turkeys, newspapers, logging chains, chunks of concrete, logs or large sticks. :redface:


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

highlight said:


> I'm in Canada and just purchased a new Hs928..its made in the US. I have the manual start model though so it has no hour meter. I'm wondering if that auger protection system in the electric start model is more trouble then its worth? I have to go through some pretty icy frozen road side snow banks and Im wondering if it will keep tripping? On my older HS928 I rarely broke the shear bolts.


I broke a coupe shear bolts on mine at first. But I haven't broken any since I got my heavy duty side skids so I'd recommend installing them.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Tomatillo said:


> Yes, Joe, but I'm wondering -- were there any marmots? :icon_smile_tongue:


Ha! No, but we do have pine martens, least weasels and ermines! Haven't seen any frozen ones though.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Marlow said:


> I broke a coupe shear bolts on mine at first. But I haven't broken any since I got my heavy duty side skids so I'd recommend installing them.


I'm a big believer in the side skids too. For a time I was going through shear bolts on my 828 until I installed the skids.


----------



## Tomatillo (Nov 11, 2016)

jrom said:


> least weasels


 
So _that's_ how you spell it!? 


I heard y'all had them there, but I assumed they were rentals. Always wondered why someone would lease a weasel.


Sorry thread ... sorely off topic.


Sounds beautiful there, Joe. Wife and I are looking for a place to retire. I was thinking NC or MT. We're split. Maybe MI! I hadn't considered it.


----------



## Norsky48 (Jan 28, 2017)

*Heated Grips*

Maybe I'm just an old sissy, but I much prefer warm hands to cold. I had a Cub Cadet with heated grips and even through heavy ski gloves, they kept my hands warm. Not hot, but just warm enough not to be cold. Oh well, the Honda is so good, I'll do without rather than trade down. Thanks Tomatillo.



Tomatillo said:


> Norsky, I may be wrong, but I think others are right about the heated grip gimmickry.
> 
> 
> Case in point: Have you tried your car/truck heated steering wheel with thick gloves on?
> ...


----------



## Norsky48 (Jan 28, 2017)

*Heated Grips*

In my limited experience, yes they do. See my previous response to Tortillo.



Marlow said:


> I always thought they were a tad gimmicky. I tend to wear insulated gloves when snowblowing, would heated hand grips heat enough to even penetrate thickly insulated winter gloves anyway?


----------



## Tomatillo (Nov 11, 2016)

No way you're an old sissy. I'm 57 and I like it warm, too! 


Admittedly I haven't tried a machine with heated grips. You speak from experience on this, so maybe it's a good thing and we _should_ have it. I honestly couldn't put the value of it, or how it might work well enough, together in my head.


Thanks to you, I'll look forward to trying it someday.




Norsky48 said:


> Maybe I'm just an old sissy, but I much prefer warm hands to cold. I had a Cub Cadet with heated grips and even through heavy ski gloves, they kept my hands warm. Not hot, but just warm enough not to be cold. Oh well, the Honda is so good, I'll do without rather than trade down. Thanks Tomatillo.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Tomatillo said:


> ...I heard y'all had them there, but I assumed they were rentals. Always wondered why someone would lease a weasel.
> ...Sounds beautiful there, Joe. Wife and I are looking for a place to retire. I was thinking NC or MT. We're split. Maybe MI! I hadn't considered it.


I do have to say I've never been a good candidate for leasing. I put too many miles on...can't say I've much luck trying to get any weasels to do more work than taking mice and voles out...now there I go way off topic. :laugh:

About this part of the country, summer and fall are down right gorgeous, then good old man winter comes around and...stays around. I just looked at my calendar and we had white-out snow with about 3" accumulation on May 14, 2016.

While I do like spring, it can be cold, rainy and muddy. While I do love it here, my heart is out west...never know.

My daughter spent 6 years in Missoula. I love that part of the country.

If you ever decide to travel this way, you guys are more than welcome to stop by...and we'd put you up...would just have to check with the CEO of this operation first...:icon_smile_big:


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Tomatillo said:


> That's a pretty awesome fix. A new trans. A pain to bring it in and all, but one can't ask for better accountability...


Just got off the phone with my dealer first, then a Honda rep. The dealer can't replicate the slow-down. They've been trying for about 4 hours today. 

The Honda rep said that can be a typical scenario. I took a questionnaire over the phone and it looks like I'm probably going to get a reservoir fix.

Honda is being totally cool with this. Real gems in my book.

When I get my 1332 back, I'll post it in one of the posts about slow-downs.


----------

